

Show HN: My Group education site (demo version) - ciopte7
http://groupcourse.heroku.com

======
ciopte7
Background: Group Course is an online marketplace that connects students to
teachers directly. We make it easy for people to sign up and create a course
in their local community, we then advertise in their local area and take care
of all the financials. If you want to take a class we allow a full refund if
you don't like what you are taking in the first couple of days. For this
service we take a 10% cut of the revenue that we generate.

------
JonLim
Cool idea - definitely enjoy giving people the freedom to teach and learn as
they please.

I will check it out in a bit to give it a go.

Out of curiosity, what do you use to send and manage your emails from the
site?

